# Premium FLashing Service for the regular R4



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

If I select the premium flashing service for the R4, will it be the latest WOOD firmware, or official firmware? Also, no need to warn me against buying an R4, I know what I am doing!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

it says on the service description page... uses Wood R4 latest version (1.5)
http://shoptemp.com/pages/ShopTemp-Premium...te-Service.html


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of those homebrews don't even work.  Like DSAim and DSweather.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

The Premium Flashing and Updating service is for carts that can be updated, not for carts that simply read firmware off of a microSD.

For example, the Acekard 2i can be flashed to work on 1.4 DSi/XL.
The CycloDS's firmware and be updated, although it will still require microSD files.
The M3i Zero is usually received unflashed, non functioning and you must flash it yourself, Shoptemp can do it for you.

The Premium Flashing and Updating service appears as an option for all flashcarts, but does not apply to all of them.
If it does apply, you'll notice a slight price increase.
If it does not, there will be no price difference.

TLDR; R4DS can't take advantage of the Premium Flashing/Updating, it doesn't need it.


----------



## DCG (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont think you can say for shure that the firmware is always up to date, becaus when they ship it might be possible that a new firmware is released one hour after the sending XD


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The Premium Flashing and Updating service is for carts that can be updated, not for carts that simply read firmware off of a microSD.
> 
> For example, the Acekard 2i can be flashed to work on 1.4 DSi/XL.
> The CycloDS's firmware and be updated, although it will still require microSD files.
> ...



it does actually if you read the service description page...
if you select it, they'll just put the right system files on the cart and load up the homebrew pack.
though that's defintely something that you should be able to do yourself.
it's just if you're realllly lazy or realllly clueless! i guess

Jakob95: i'll tell them to replace those by working ones


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Max Fierke at TeenDev.org is remaking DSAIM so his release of AIMDS should be soon, but there isn't another AIM client currently.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it does actually if you read the service description page...
> if you select it, they'll just put the right system files on the cart and load up the homebrew pack.
> though that's defintely something that you should be able to do yourself.
> it's just if you're realllly lazy or realllly clueless! i guess
> ...


So they'll preload their bundled microSD's for you? That's awesome.

I noticed they don't package Phidias or WordUp, though, those are two of my favourite homebrews!


----------



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

